# new member



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

whats up im new 

i drive a 92 300zx with a stillen hiflowairfilter and housing hope to turbocharge it soon!

taylor


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Welcome to the boards bud. Do you have any pics of your Z? My next project is gonna be a Z, cant wait to get my hands dirty.


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

NO net yet man sorry i get it back friday and ill post some pics then 

i had to replace the whole engine( i spun a bearing just to let u know).


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

welcome to the boards.. if u need n-e-thing let me know and ill be glad to give you some hook up on parts.


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

thanx but since u live in arkansa ide have to pay for shipping but it might be worth it let me know if u have any custom exhaust systems or headers or anything on that line!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just to let you know, Eshei (Liuspeed) lives in Pomona California, so shipping is pretty reasonable, plus he's a cool guy to deal with.


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

o ok thanx for the info. I guess i just mis read the profile or sumthin my bad!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

3z.. email me for what u want/need @ [email protected] ... i will find out price for u


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

ok thanx man ill get around to that in the nest couple of days!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Welcome to the boards, if you need any help, many people are more than happy to give you a response. You may get some flaming for newbie questions but dont sweat it, its like an initiation. You may get a response within a few minutes. actually. I can also get you the hook ups on bodykits as well.


----------

